# Double chin or problem?



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

This dude looks like he's got some fat rolls going on under his chin. Is this just a case of fat frog syndrome or do I have something to worry about?


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Is he eating OK?


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

yup, he's a round little guy too so I'm leaning on the double chin theory but I'm still new at this so I want to be sure it is normal. Does it have anything to do with the throat sac? He is a male but I have not seen him inflate it yet.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

It looks like there are two buldges, one on each side of the throat, correct? I'm almost positive this is normal as I've seen it on several plump Azureus.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

Do frogs have the same lymph glands under each side of the jaw like we do? I'de make sure its not some kind of infection they are trying to fight off before assuming its normal. 
Almost looks a miniature version of the mumps.
Hope Im way off on this.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

me too


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Calcium sacs are pretty common on lots of reptiles, but I don't believe frogs have ones.

Luke


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

He;s pretty active, eats very well, I think he's just chubby


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

Good! I'm glad I was way off! :lol:


----------



## Kase (Feb 15, 2004)

> I think he's just chubby


I think he's just doing his Jay Leno impersonation :lol:


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

You may want to back off the feeding as their bellies can get too big then start to drag. They will then get small abrasions on them, which can risk infection.

You can see a picture of what I am talking about here:
http://www.kylesphotos.com/frogs/album08/abh.jpg.html

They also may stop or never breed if they are overweight.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If it is a male then it could be an infection of the vocal sacs. While to date I have only seen this in long-term captive (greater than 6 years) Pseudacris crucifer it doesn't mean that it is restricted to this species. 
The vocal sac in the P. crucifer ends up being slightly distended and upon examination is found to have a jelly like mass in it. 


Frogs do not normally have calcium sacs. That is an adaptation in some lizards (some geckos like Phelsuma mainly come to mind) to store calcium for egg laying. 

Ed


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

I guess thats two votes for infection. :?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I wouldn't call my post a vote for infection... I'm not sold that that there isn't something else going on and just wanted to point out the possibility. 

Ed


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I have noticed about the same thing with frogs of mine. However, I also witnessed one of my males calling the other day. My tricolors particular have extended, loose throats because they call a lot. My female tinc does not have this chin thing.

I have also noticed that the "lumps" come and go. My frogs are pretty fat like Kyle's. If you look at many of Patrick Nabors frogs, they have a double chin as well from the pics on his site. I vote for it could just be because your frog is either calling or is just overweight.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Weird that you mention Patrick because these are offspring from frogs that were imported to canada from patrick!! Small world.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

http://www.saurian.net/htm05/frog_tinc_ ... obalt.html

here's an example.


----------

